# "Tag der offenen Tür" für Contentbereiche



## dvill (11 September 2005)

Ich greife den Vorschlag "Handy Payment Schnupper-Tag" auf und denke, die Vorschau auf den Content in einem Beispielbereich "Märchen" können wir schon starten.

Märchen gibt es in einem Projekt der Universität Innsbruck und auch im Projekt Gutenberg kostenlos.

Ich vermute, dass die Anbieter mit den berüchtigten 300-Euro-Monatsabos sich nicht hingesetzt haben, um eigene Märchen der Brüder Grimm zu schreiben. Die gibt es schon, und vermutlich auch nicht mehr, als auf den genannten Seiten.

Wir wissen also, was eine gute Märchenseiten bieten kann, und das kostenlos.

Wir müssten nur noch den Termin wissen, an dem die kostenpflichtigen Seiten den Tag der offenen Tür haben und können sofort vergleichen.

Oder [Plusminus investiert noch 9,99 Euro und bringt den Vergleich im Fernsehen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (12 September 2005)

Kostenlos-Angebot schrieb:
			
		

> derzeit:
> 389   	Sagen der Gegenwart
> 9575 	Traditionelle Sagen
> 1105 	Märchen
> 2500 	Infotexte





			
				Teuerabo schrieb:
			
		

> ... bietet die wahrscheinlich grösste Sagen-Sammlung. Die Besucher finden hier Sagen, Märchen, Geschichten von Ritter & Feen, Zauberhaftes aus der Welt von 1001 Nacht, sowie auch Fabeln. Es stehen mehr als 2260 Texte bereit gelesen zu werden. Zusätzlich wird ein einfach zu bedienendes Service angeboten, sich alle Texte bequem mit einem einzigen Klick ausdrucken zu lassen.


Da kann der größte Märchenerzähler in diesem Forum gerne mal die Werbesprüche überprüfen.

Dietmar Vill


----------

